# Buddy Seats in 51/52 Maxxums



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I have yet to find a factory buddy seat in a 51/52 series Maxxum. I know, not ideal because the parking brake is there. Anyway, I want to build one and was wondering if anybody put a plate attached between the air ride and cushion. Essentially making the seat wider. Another idea I had was fasten a flip up stool with legs that straddle the brake lever.

Just curious though, would the 71/72 series buddy's fit? This style below. The floor mounted one I'm sure is too wide.

http://www.redrunrite.com/caseih-magnum-buddy-seat-7110-7120-7210-7230-7250-8910-8920-8940/


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I dunno. Those cabs are hardy big enough for one person.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

How big are the kids? I was going to do the same thing, but I can still get two kds back behind the seat. My little 3 year old girl parks her little butt on the the rear window ledge...Shes happy as can be..


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

What about a small boat seat put the mount in the floor so when not in use you could just lay it out.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The Masseys have their jump seat over the parking brake.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

He's almost 2 and is 3 feet tall and 32.5 pounds. I know I can fab something for a lot less than $400. I don't think the seat I posted in link will work because I have adjustment levers on the side. Unless I swapped out and put in a 71 style seat? I should change this posts direction a request homemade fan buddy seats.



slowzuki said:


> The Masseys have their jump seat over the parking brake.


Don't know the Massey's layout. Send me a link or pic.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Swv.farmer said:


> What about a small boat seat put the mount in the floor so when not in use you could just lay it out.


I did think about that idea, it's not ruled out.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll grab one in a bit, it's -24 c / -15 ish f outside right now.



BWfarms said:


> He's almost 2 and is 3 feet tall and 32.5 pounds. I know I can fab something for a lot less than $400. I don't think the seat I posted in link will work because I have adjustment levers on the side. Unless I swapped out and put in a 71 style seat? I should change this posts direction a request homemade fan buddy seats.
> 
> Don't know the Massey's layout. Send me a link or pic.


----------

